# Turbo Manifold ?



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

can i use a ka24 turbo manifold for a s14 on my 97 altima?
down pipe?
thanx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Shifter said:


> can i use a ka24 turbo manifold for a s14 on my 97 altima?
> down pipe?
> thanx


no, the engine on the 240 is not transverse. its set up for rwd.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

actually you can. the only problem is that the turbo flanges are generally between the #1 and #2 cylinders. this will bring the down pipe dangerously close to the upper radiator hose. its too much trouble. not to mention you'd lose your egr system.

you cant beat the price for a kit from turbonetics.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ultimatuc said:


> actually you can. the only problem is that the turbo flanges are generally between the #1 and #2 cylinders. this will bring the down pipe dangerously close to the upper radiator hose. its too much trouble. not to mention you'd lose your egr system.
> 
> you cant beat the price for a kit from turbonetics.


arent the exhaust ports different on an s14 vs an s13?


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

i thought the manifold would work, but the downpipe is what has me wondering, i can always get a downpipe custom made. 
as for the tubonetics kit, too much money for me, i just want a basic turbo setup, not a stage 2. i cant just drop 3500 on a kit, thats almost what i paid for the whole car.


----------

